# New to Kayak fishing



## tchrist5 (Jun 29, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone can give me some tips on a good starter yak to fish out of that isnt too expensive, thanks in advance.

Tony


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

The best deal you are going to find right now is a 9.5' Swifty from Dicks. They are priced right at $269.00 and they are a great small, well handling yak that would be perfect for the creeks, streams and rivers around here. I am hoping to get one before the 2010 fishing season begins. I actually prefer the SIK style, but some folks like the SOT type. If you want an SOT the best boat around is the Wilderness Systems Tarpon 100. However, it runs about $600-650. Many of the cheaper SOT yaks are very heavy and slow. One last bit of advice, if you are primarily interested in using it for creeks and rivers then I would not get a kayak longer than 12 feet(10 if your average build or smaller).


----------



## mrlayman (Nov 17, 2009)

My wife and I both have a Malibu Mini-X, which is SOT Kayak 9'3"" long and 40 lbs. We have used them for fishing in numerous lakes, rivers, and streams. They're very stable and easy to handle. We really like them.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

mrlayman said:


> My wife and I both have a Malibu Mini-X, which is SOT Kayak 9'3"" long and 40 lbs. We have used them for fishing in numerous lakes, rivers, and streams. They're very stable and easy to handle. We really like them.


Mark, what do those boats run price wise and where can I look at one in the Columbus area? I want to check them out before I buy, but I'll probably be going with the Swifty.


----------



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

Old Town Otter comes to mind. They are relatively inexpensive and indestructable. I have heard horror stories of cheaply made yaks that develop cracks from banging into rocks.. That will ruin your day on the river quickly. My guess is that you will love having the freedom and handling capabilities of a kayak so you should think about getting a good one that will last. Get more from your investment! 

Whatever you decide, have fun and be safe.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

WhoolyBugger said:


> Old Town Otter comes to mind. They are relatively inexpensive and indestructable. I have heard horror stories of cheaply made yaks that develop cracks from banging into rocks.. That will ruin your day on the river quickly. My guess is that you will love having the freedom and handling capabilities of a kayak so you should think about getting a good one that will last. Get more from your investment!
> 
> Whatever you decide, have fun and be safe.


I have fished from an Otter. They might be built well and relatively inexpensive, but they are not the most fisherman friendly yak. Think of a day on the creek where you spend most of your time spinning in a circle like a top. Not cool.  Now, if you just want a play yak, then it would be great.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

i have a swifty and have loved it for the past two years. it's sturdy handles great, durable, and is very comfortable. i have rod and cup holders mounted on it. the hardest thing for me when starting was learning to cast sitting down and getting unsnagged in faster moving rivers. it was a great investment imo. don't worry about the no dry box because those are only 20$ at walmart.

happy floating


----------



## mrlayman (Nov 17, 2009)

We got them from Catillac Kayaks (http://www.catillackayaks.com/). Tried them out on Lake Snowden and took them home. I believe they were about $550 each.


----------



## Ducky (Feb 1, 2009)

Don't get anything that is called an "angler model" They usually have flush mount rod holders that leave your rods sticking up in the air. This gets to be a problem ging down a river with low branches. It's best to float a few times to see where you would to put stuff and add it on your own later and check out other people's set ups to see what they do. Also check for demo's put on by any local shops that sell kayaks so you can try a few different models and SIK and SOT models


----------



## Ducky (Feb 1, 2009)

Just saw your location. Check Sabo's on Olentangy, Clintonville Outfitters and Outdoor Source in Sunbury Plaza


----------



## tchrist5 (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks for the advice critter, really looking into getting a yak for the upcoming season. I was looking on the internet at sites made for Yak fishing and i found a ton on bay area fishing in Cali.. Are there any sites for river/stream/freshwater fishing? Thanks again for the info everyone!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

tchrist5 said:


> Thanks for the advice critter, really looking into getting a yak for the upcoming season. I was looking on the internet at sites made for Yak fishing and i found a ton on bay area fishing in Cali.. Are there any sites for river/stream/freshwater fishing? Thanks again for the info everyone!


One of THE best resources for fishing in rivers, creeks and such is Riversmallies.com(I'll post the link below). It has thousands of members that have been fishing creeks and rivers large and small for 10, 20 & 30 years. Some of those guys have forgot more about paddling than I'll ever know. Oh yeah, they are pretty savy at catching smallies to! There you can literally search hundreds of threads comparing various canoes and kayaks. The plus is that they aren't talkin about ocean or lake fishing(for the most part), but they are talking about applications for rivers and creeks that have current, rocks, boulders and big fish. Check it out when you have some time to really search the site. As stated, there is a wealth of information and knowledge there from guys that have experience fishing rivers and streams.

http://riversmallies.invisionzone.com/

Also, be sure and review the thread category called River Safety. Before the weather really warms up, there is a lot of safety precautions that should be closely adhered to. Again, TONS of information there!


----------



## tchrist5 (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks again for the info, I have been yaking before just never fished off of one and it really is perfect fishing machine. If all goes to plan ill be after some smallies when the season comes around, always C&R for those little monsters


----------



## Cap'n Karl (Oct 12, 2009)

crittergitter said:


> One of THE best resources for fishing in rivers, creeks and such is Riversmallies.com(I'll post the link below). It has thousands of members that have been fishing creeks and rivers large and small for 10, 20 & 30 years. Some of those guys have forgot more about paddling than I'll ever know. Oh yeah, they are pretty savy at catching smallies to! There you can literally search hundreds of threads comparing various canoes and kayaks. The plus is that they aren't talkin about ocean or lake fishing(for the most part), but they are talking about applications for rivers and creeks that have current, rocks, boulders and big fish. Check it out when you have some time to really search the site. As stated, there is a wealth of information and knowledge there from guys that have experience fishing rivers and streams.
> 
> http://riversmallies.invisionzone.com/
> 
> Also, be sure and review the thread category called River Safety. Before the weather really warms up, there is a lot of safety precautions that should be closely adhered to. Again, TONS of information there!


Hey Kyle, I just registered on riversmallies but it won't let me view any of the forums. Does it take a day or two to get permission? Thanks


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Yeah, you should get a confirmation email within a day or two.


----------



## scappy193 (May 11, 2009)

this is a great thread. its answered a lot of my own questions that i haven't asked. you guys have given a lot of good information here. i really want to start yak fishin those smallies! thanks for askin your initial question tchrist.


----------



## leovpin (Mar 18, 2009)

Well, Santa came and brought me a Old Town Vapor 10  I have never fished off a kayak so I am looking forward to the Spring to see how it is going to be. I was wondering if you guys have any suggestions for a good paddle, I read that the Vapor 10 is a bit wide so I should look at a 230 paddle, does that sound right (I am 5'7'' BTW)? I also looked at some older posts that showed some kayaks rigged with bungee cords to keep things from moving around. I saw some parts for sale and if I understood correctly you need to drill holes to attach those, correct? Finally, what kind of clothing do you guys wear? I was thinking waders if getting out of the yak to do some exploring is an option. Thanks for any input I bet I'll have more question soon


----------



## tchrist5 (Jun 29, 2008)

Yea thanks again for everyones input on this it really has helped out a lot.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I will wear my waders if it is colder in the lakes but not in the rivers. Because if you do flip waders fill up with water and that can be a bad ending. In a lake there isnt as much danger is a river or creek but there is more fun to be had in a river or creek.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

leovpin said:


> Well, Santa came and brought me a Old Town Vapor 10  I have never fished off a kayak so I am looking forward to the Spring to see how it is going to be. I was wondering if you guys have any suggestions for a good paddle, I read that the Vapor 10 is a bit wide so I should look at a 230 paddle, does that sound right (I am 5'7'' BTW)? I also looked at some older posts that showed some kayaks rigged with bungee cords to keep things from moving around. I saw some parts for sale and if I understood correctly you need to drill holes to attach those, correct? Finally, what kind of clothing do you guys wear? I was thinking waders if getting out of the yak to do some exploring is an option. Thanks for any input I bet I'll have more question soon


You have asked a lot here. Yes, bungees are the best(easiest and most economical) way to secure items to your kayak. As far as paddle....it should fit you....not the boat. If you are short then a long paddle will wear you out quicker than a shorter one and could also cause bad habits in form. Though, it's not a big, big deal. What to wear? Comfortable, breathable layers of clothing that do not retain water. Cotton is BAD! You want polyester fleece and such. Summertime...you could wear any comfortable clothing and be good. Colder weather......you need to be prepared. NEVER go ALONE if the water is 60 degrees or less. Always, always, always take extra dry clothes. In cold weather some guys wear breathable waders with a belt and jackets over top. I am not a big cold weather yaker. Might try to get out this spring a couple times though.


----------



## leovpin (Mar 18, 2009)

Ha! Sorry for all the questions, I just got too excited  Thanks for the reply.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

This has been a very good thread, I'm also leaning towards getting into kayak fishing this spring. The biggest thing I am trying to figure out right now is transportation of one. My truck is pretty new ('08 model), in excellent condition, and I want to keep it that way.  Some of the racks I have looked at are a little steep in $$$, nearly more than a kayak. I think I have a plan that will work, though...it may just require a little craftsmanship on my part.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

TheCream said:


> This has been a very good thread, I'm also leaning towards getting into kayak fishing this spring. The biggest thing I am trying to figure out right now is transportation of one. My truck is pretty new ('08 model), in excellent condition, and I want to keep it that way.  Some of the racks I have looked at are a little steep in $$$, nearly more than a kayak. I think I have a plan that will work, though...it may just require a little craftsmanship on my part.


Are you talking about an SUV? I have a pickup truck(standard bed size)and canoes and yaks lay flat in the bed of the truck with no problem at all. A few feet hang off the end, but that's no biggie.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

crittergitter said:


> Are you talking about an SUV? I have a pickup truck(standard bed size)and canoes and yaks lay flat in the bed of the truck with no problem at all. A few feet hang off the end, but that's no biggie.


Truck, I drive an '08 Ranger, extended cab. That means my bed length is fairly short, and the SOT yak I was looking at is like 12' long. If I was traveling level terrain I wouldn't worry, but my driveway is steep and I don't want to drag it going up or have it hit at the bottom when I back down. That's why I was thinking of putting it up higher. I know the longer kayaks are less maneuverable, but I am looking at fishing mostly lakes, where I'm looking more for comfort and easy tracking across a longer distance.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

TheCream said:


> Truck, I drive an '08 Ranger, extended cab. That means my bed length is fairly short, and the SOT yak I was looking at is like 12' long. If I was traveling level terrain I wouldn't worry, but my driveway is steep and I don't want to drag it going up or have it hit at the bottom when I back down. That's why I was thinking of putting it up higher. I know the longer kayaks are less maneuverable, but I am looking at fishing mostly lakes, where I'm looking more for comfort and easy tracking across a longer distance.


Also, if you are looking at fly fishing from it a 12 foot sot would be a good stable craft. One quick thought, if you just need to avoid scraping in steep terrain, you could put a prop in the back of the truck near the tailgate. A couple salt bags, a 4x4 block of wood or something to just raise up the part hanging out the back. A friend of mine has a sophisticated t-bar rack system on his silverado, but he makes mutiple trips to the Alegheny and New rivers throughout the year and owns about 6 kayaks. lol


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

crittergitter said:


> Also, if you are looking at fly fishing from it a 12 foot sot would be a good stable craft. One quick thought, if you just need to avoid scraping in steep terrain, you could put a prop in the back of the truck near the tailgate. A couple salt bags, a 4x4 block of wood or something to just raise up the part hanging out the back. A friend of mine has a sophisticated t-bar rack system on his silverado, but he makes mutiple trips to the Alegheny and New rivers throughout the year and owns about 6 kayaks. lol


I actually found out my father has one of the T-style racks that fits in a standard hitch receiver, and that's what I was planning to use. He went as far as to tell me he never uses it, so if I want it I can take it. Then I could either prop it up out the back of the bed, or find a way to use a rack or foam blocks over the cab then tie the front down to my bumper. The reason I like this idea is my truck has two of the big reinforced "tow hooks" built into the bumper. This would make an ideal tie down point for the front, and secure the back to the T bar.


----------

